# Faint whistling...



## DaisyE (Aug 2, 2013)

A lot of you may have seen my thread about my rescue bun...I think we are going with Hershey for his name 

Anyway, I noticed this morning when I was talking to him softly & trying to coax him out of his igloo that he makes this very soft whistling noise when he breathes...I was talking to him & petting him gently on his cheek.
Yet I didn't hear it when I fed him a treat just now when he was out of his igloo...idk if I imagined it...I will need to keep an eye on him & see if I hear it again.

I've only had him 2days now, hes probably 8-9lbs & his eyes & nose look all clear, bright & healthy. He hasn't had the greatest care before I took him tho, no hay & no exercise.

I mentioned a little about this in a reply to my other thread, but figured this would be the best place to ask about the noise. Really hope hes ok...if I keep hearing it I guess I will book his neuter sooner & get him a wellness exam...was going to wait a few weeks & let him have chance to settle before dragging the poor boy to the vet lol.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe he had some hay stuck in his nose


----------



## DaisyE (Aug 2, 2013)

So this is common....ah maybe I'm just being a worried new owner lol.

I googled it & it said larger breeds can make this noise...its kind of like a snore (question mark...silly phone!)


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2013)

Is he overweight? My dutch felt like furry jello when I adopted him and he whistled when he breathed. After a clear exam, the vet thought it was just that he was so fat it was pressing on his nasal passages. He was right. It disappeared as his weight decreased and hasn't come back in the 8 years since.

I would have a vet do an overall check. Sometimes nasal sounds are from low-level infections or other stuff obstructing the nose. It's a good idea with any rescue, anyway.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree, most buns should have a wellness exam when they first enter your care unless you can vouch for their previous care being consistent, good, and recent enough. Our Frida snores some now that she is older (going on 9?), and I have heard others do it as well from time to time, but it is best to make sure there are no other signs of illness. A vet can help with determining body condition and can also listen to her breathing to look for congestion.


----------

